# Closed Panel Timber Frame Vs Open Panel Timber Frame



## DIY Mom (4 Jul 2011)

We are just about to begin a house renovation and extension.  Our builder has been selected  and we are ready to kick-off the commencement notice.  We are going to use Timber Frame for the new extension.  The existing house is block. 

I am looking for advice on whether to go for a closed panel or open panel timber frame system.  I am interested in hearing from people who have experience in both, from the point of view of installation and post-build performance.  

Any advice appreciated,

Thanks!


----------



## onq (4 Jul 2011)

I looks like you're putting the cart before the horse, or else your chicken-or-egging.
If its the latter, then I'm surprised to hear you've already chosen your main contractor.

If you're willing ot place yourself in a hands of a builder, it should be someone who has experience of the system you choose.
So. first you consider all the issues before appointing the builder - then you chose a builder that has practical experience of the system you choose.

I say this because having recently researched timber frame suppliers for a client, I found that few of the builders contacted were familiar with the construction - or claimed not to be.
Of course you could following the common sense route and retain the services of someone who by training and practice is competent to advice on all things in relation to building - an architect.



ONQ.

 [broken link removed]

 All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot   be                              relied                      upon                                                                                                                                                           as   a                           defence          or                        support     -                   in                   and         of                                 itself       -                                        should                                          legal                                        action                         be                                           taken.
               Competent legal and building professionals should be   asked          to                              advise        in                                                                                                                                                                     Real              Life              with                        rights          to                             inspect                   and                             issue                                       reports                  on                        the                                                          matters                at                                         hand.


----------



## DIY Mom (4 Jul 2011)

Thanks for your response ONQ.

I should clarify our position to date in relation to the project ....... we have retained the services of an architect for the drawings, planning permission and building tender stage.  Our architect is advising closed panel system and we have decided to take this route ...... up until now.  During discussions at the weekend with an independent source we began to question whether the closed panel was really the way to go ....... or if we would be better to pursue the open panel option given problems encountered with the closed panel (if any) may be more difficult to rectify once the structure is installed and building underway.

We are complete novices when it comes to the building game and I suppose we are afraid of making big mistakes, especially at this stage before we even break ground.  Sometimes a little knowledge is a dangerous thing but we'd rather be informed and aware of all the options before making an investment as big as this house renovation.  

We have met the builder a number of times and are very happy with our choice.  They have worked with open-panel TF before, but not closed.

Maybe I could PM you with the TF company and you may be familar with their work?


----------



## onq (4 Jul 2011)

Thanks for filling us in.

Please don't PM me with information in relation to this thread. 
It is a given on AAM that by answering questions online the knowledge base is increased and this free online resource is improved.
It would be better if you were to post the specific concerns you were told about and ask questions of those people here with experience who might corroborate them.
As far as I know there is no restriction on publishing the companies name with queries so long as derogatory or defamatory comments are not included and statements in reply are offered as opinions, not facts.

Any mods reading this might comment.

ONQ.

 [broken link removed]

 All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot   be                               relied                      upon                                                                                                                                                             as   a                            defence          or                         support     -                   in                   and         of                                  itself       -                                         should                                          legal                                         action                         be                                            taken.
               Competent legal and building professionals should be    asked          to                              advise        in                                                                                                                                                                        Real              Life              with                         rights          to                             inspect                    and                             issue                                        reports                  on                        the                                                           matters                 at                                         hand.


----------



## Leo (5 Jul 2011)

onq said:


> Any mods reading this might comment.


 
Spot on.
Leo


----------



## onq (5 Jul 2011)

Thanks Leo.

DIY Mom,

Reading between the lines did these concerns arise from your builder?
If so its important that any such concerns are talked through with your architect by your building in an open and forthright manner.
No architect worth his salt with pooh-pooh up-to-the-minute concerns brought to his attention by the builder, nor should have dismiss the builders lack of familiarity with the closed panel system.
Equally where the architect is familiar with and knowledgeable about the closed panel system and any possible problems arising, he should brief the builder fully on how his perceived problems are to be overcome and the standard of workmanship expected to ensure they and any other known generic problems do not arise.

ONQ.

 [broken link removed]

 All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot   be                               relied                      upon                                                                                                                                                             as   a                            defence          or                         support     -                   in                   and         of                                  itself       -                                         should                                          legal                                         action                         be                                            taken.
               Competent legal and building professionals should be    asked          to                              advise        in                                                                                                                                                                        Real              Life              with                         rights          to                             inspect                    and                             issue                                        reports                  on                        the                                                           matters                 at                                         hand.


----------



## DIY Mom (5 Jul 2011)

Hello ONQ,

The concerns which arose were from a conversation with a 3rd Party (not the builder, not the architect, not an engineer), who voiced an opinion with regard to cracks appearing in the timber frame structure after the work was finished.  It is thought by this 3rd Party these may have occurred as a result of the windows/doors being fitted incorrectly.   A comment was also made that closed panel manufacture in Ireland is not common because of the 'problems these closed panel systems cause once installed'.  This comment was not further developed.

So needless to say we got a bit spooked and started investigating any foundation in the above comments.  To be honest, I haven't found any information supporting the above claim on the internet or in various other professionals I've spoken with (i.e. engineer, independent architect).  

The key elements I'm taking away from these conversations is to buy from a reputable, certified TF firm and make sure the structure is installed correctly and there is adequate ventilation post-build to ensure air-tightness does not cause problems with mould/damp patches/condensation etc via a well-maintained HRV system. 

We do intend to retain our architect to manage the build during the final stage.  

The reason why I posted my concerns onto this forum to see if anyone else could provide opinons on a closed system and an open system both positive and negative (if any!).  I really am trying to find comfort in the choice of structure we decide to use and to independently validate our choices.


----------

